# طلب



## عبير الورد (11 يناير 2011)

سلام الرب لجميعكم
اتمنى تنزلو حلقات برنامج الدليل للأخ وحيد
اول حلقه كانت امس الاثنين 10-1-2011
دخلت على موقعهم بس للأسف محجوووووووب :dntknw:
شكرا لكم


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2011)

اولا اهلا وسهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك
نورتى بيتك التانى
اما بنسبة لموضوعك
ننظر رد الادارة عشان مليش فى الموضوع دا
سلام المسيح معاكى


----------



## عبير الورد (11 يناير 2011)

اهلا اخي سمير
شكرا على اهتمامك
الرب يباركك


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 يناير 2011)

http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=3660&cat=24&scat=211&


----------



## عبير الورد (13 يناير 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=3660&cat=24&scat=211&


 محجووووب :dntknw:


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0VkoWWdhpNU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## esambraveheart (15 يناير 2011)

*


عبير الورد قال:



			محجووووب :dntknw:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


غيري ال  ip address بتاعك ..من اعدادات الويندوز ..ممكن يفتح
واذا ما فتحش ..ادخلي علي صفحة الراوتر بتاعك و غيري اعدادات الامان  security settings( اذا كنتي مشتركه اشتراك منزلي و عندك راوتر)  لان في الغالب عملية الحجب بتبقي بسبب اعدادات ال security اللي بيضعها ال   service providerغصب عن المشترك و غالبا بتكون توجهاته اسلاميه و بيحاول دايما يحجب المواقع المسيحيه خاصة المواقع اللي بتنتقد الاسلام بشده عن طريق تنشيط الفلتر الخاص بحجب المواقع او بالتحكم الابوى - الاسري من اعدادات الامان للراوتر ..اتمني ان تحل هذه الخطوات مشكلتك.
ملحوظه هامه:
توجد  العديد من البرامج التي تفتح " بعض " المواقع المحجوبة و لكن لا انصحك باستخدامها لانها غالبا ماتكون برامج اختراق و تجسس و تتبع لكل صغيره و كبيره علي جهازك و قد تتسبب في تنزيل فيروسات تدمر النظام التشغيلي علي الجهاز و احيانا تضر بالقرص الصلب نفسه​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 يناير 2011)

*استخدمي برنامج بروكسي ليتغير الاي بي ويفتح الموقع 
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يناير 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> محجووووب :dntknw:



http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-...com/post_details.php?id=3660&cat=24&scat=211&

متهيألي كدة مش محجوب


----------



## عبير الورد (16 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [youtube]0vkowwdhpnu[/youtube]​


 الرب يبااااركك


----------



## عبير الورد (16 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *غيري ال ip address بتاعك ..من اعدادات الويندوز ..ممكن يفتح*
> *واذا ما فتحش ..ادخلي علي صفحة الراوتر بتاعك و غيري اعدادات الامان security settings( اذا كنتي مشتركه اشتراك منزلي و عندك راوتر) لان في الغالب عملية الحجب بتبقي بسبب اعدادات ال security اللي بيضعها ال service providerغصب عن المشترك و غالبا بتكون توجهاته اسلاميه و بيحاول دايما يحجب المواقع المسيحيه خاصة المواقع اللي بتنتقد الاسلام بشده عن طريق تنشيط الفلتر الخاص بحجب المواقع او بالتحكم الابوى - الاسري من اعدادات الامان للراوتر ..اتمني ان تحل هذه الخطوات مشكلتك.*
> *ملحوظه هامه:*
> 
> *توجد العديد من البرامج التي تفتح " بعض " المواقع المحجوبة و لكن لا انصحك باستخدامها لانها غالبا ماتكون برامج اختراق و تجسس و تتبع لكل صغيره و كبيره علي جهازك و قد تتسبب في تنزيل فيروسات تدمر النظام التشغيلي علي الجهاز و احيانا تضر بالقرص الصلب نفسه*​


 شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبير الورد (16 يناير 2011)

coptic adel قال:


> *استخدمي برنامج بروكسي ليتغير الاي بي ويفتح الموقع *​


 الرب يباركك شكرا لك


----------



## عبير الورد (16 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-...com/post_details.php?id=3660&cat=24&scat=211&
> 
> متهيألي كدة مش محجوب


 محجووووب للأسف
الرب يباركك


----------



## marqus (21 يناير 2011)

يا أختي العزيزة

أقترح استخدام البرنامج هوت سبوت شيلد (hotspot shield) لما تريد ان تفتح اي موقع محجوب في السعودية. 

التحميل:
http://www.flootr.net/gksfpmufeghayvjaburv/HSS-1.56-install-anchorfree-244-ask4.exe

"برنامج Hotspot Shield يعتبر من أقوى وأفضل  برامج البروكسي وتغيير الآي بي بواسطة هذا البرنامج تستطيع فتح جميع المواقع  المحجوبة والتصفح الخفي خلال شبكة الانترنت بدون معرفة هويتك الحقيقية ويعطيك  مجموعة لا بأس بها من أرقام الآي بي المختلفة."

الله يبارك فيك يا اختي


----------

